# missing Local area connection icon.



## losbourn (May 20, 2002)

I am having problems getting on the internet. In the network connection window there is no local area connection icon. I've gone through the connection wizard and it still doesn't show up. 

This is a new install of XP, only the admin windows login exists and the network card appears in the device manger with no conflicts..

According to my ISP when we use the ipconfig/all cmd in dos I pull one of my ISP's IP addresses.


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

So what you are saying is when you right click on "My Network Places" and select properties there is nothing listed? Just want to make sure that I and anyone else who can help understands this correctly


----------



## losbourn (May 20, 2002)

Exactly no icon present...


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Have you tried reinstalling the drivers for the NIC?


----------



## manu (Aug 18, 2003)

I have the same problem with win2k pro. Just no connection icon in "My network places", but the network works...I've tried to reinstall the drivers for my lan adapters, but nothing changes..


----------



## yellow_grrl (Jun 14, 2003)

Go to network places, select network connections, right click the LAN icon there, click on Properties, and the box will appear, at the bottom of the box there is a little check box that says "show icon in notification area when connected" select it so that an "x" appears then click apply, that should work, as long as like toodles asked you actually have created a network... hope this helps ya


----------



## manu (Aug 18, 2003)

no no you didn't understand me 
that's my problem:









my lan works, and also the internet connection (as you can see) but i just can't control it...
i've installed sp4 recently, i think that's the problem ...


----------



## kevdragon (Sep 1, 2003)

hi guys

I always install the latest updates and service packs and I think that may be the problem. 

I don't even have the make new connection icon!

The problem is that although the internet and my network works fine; I can't access some of the options I need to make some of my programs work properly. For instance, I want to turn off the microsoft firewall...but how can I when there is no option?

If anyone has a solution for this a post would be really appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

And that's why I never upgrade or install patches when something works. Sorry, wish I could help, but everytime I upgrade or install M$ patches, I end up with new problems.


----------

